# Which Bits to Get?



## bobg (Jan 12, 2007)

Need advice. I would like to: 1. Rabbet picture frames once assembled. 2. would like to plunge route using an oval template to make an opening in material ,leaving an irregular outer border but a clean oval on the inside. Question: What bits do I need to purchase to get the job done?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Shopguy

The bit below works great for picture frames .
But I not to sure what you mean by saying "leaving an irregular outer border"
They make many bits that will do this job. 

Picture Frame Rabbet Bits

2 flute, carbide tipped bits with totally enclosed ball bearings. 
Designed for making custom picture frames or mirrors. The double stepped rabbet will cut either a 1/8" x 3/8" or 1/4" x 3/8" rabbet for your glass or mirror, and an additional 3/8" x 3/8" rabbet for your artwork and backing board. Use for 1” or larger stock.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_pictr.html#pfram_rab_anchor
Use this one to plunge in and cut the frame out
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_down_anchor
You can use this type on bit to plunge on the out side of the frame and then use the carb. downcut with a brass guiide to to remove the outside of the frame.
Faux Raised Panel Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_groov.html



Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any plunge bits can be used with guide bushings inside templates. This will allow you to create your ovals not effected by the frame shape.


----------

